# Tour: Samstag 10.11.2001 "Harburger Berge"



## Rabbit (9. November 2001)

Hi Bikers!

*Tourankündigung:* 

*Tour:* Harburger Berge (Mountainbike-Magazin) 
Die Tour dauert etwa 1,5 bis 2,5 Stunden. Es sind etwa 26 km und, jaja, *415 Hm* 

*Treffpunkt:*
11:45 - 12:00 Uhr Parkplatz "Kärtner Hütte"
12:15 Uhr vor der S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal an der B75 (Cuxhavener Str.)

Der Bischi und ich wollen also morgen mal ausprobieren, ob einem bei den Temperaturen nicht die Glieder einfrieren 
Wir wollen mal probieren, ob die Toubeschreibung vom MTB-Magazin was taugt. Sollte sich herausstellen, daß sie nichts taugt, so werden wir die Harburger Berge bzw. Fischbeker Heide eben wieder im "Blindflug" erkunden 

@Alan: Ist nun doch der Samstag geworden. Scheue aber ggf. nicht, solltest Du am So. auch los wollen, dies kurz hier zu posten. Sollte ich keine negativen Erfahrungen mit den Temperaturen am Sa. sammeln, so würde ich durchaus auch am Sonntag nochmal los 

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Alan (9. November 2001)

Macht mal, Kinners. Und verfahrt euch nicht zu sehr.

Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich mich am WE aufs Rad setze. Mal sehen, was das Knie so sagt. Aber vielleicht, wenn das Wetter am Sonntag halbwegs erträglich ist... 

Viel Spassssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

